# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Prioritetet e jetës shqiptare

## Albo

Po hapim një sondazh të hapur me të gjithë anëtarët e forumit ne lidhje me mendimin tuaj se cilat janë prioritetet kryesore të jetës suaj. Qëllimi i sondazhit është që të evidentojë problemet më akute që ju si qytetarë vëreni në shoqërinë shqiptare. Këto shqetësime tuaja duhet të jenë edhe prioritetet kryesore të qeverive përkatëse në Tiranë e Prishtinë.

Jeni të lutur të votoni dhe të jepni edhe të argumentoni me nje mesazh në këtë temë mendimin tuaj. Nuk është nevoja që të komentoni apo replikoni me mendimet e anëtarëve të tjerë.

Albo


P.S Ndryshe nga sondazhet e tjera, në këtë sondazh mund të zgjidhni më shumë se 1 opsione.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## romeoOOO

*Korrupsioni - eshte ne nje nivel te frikshem!

Emigrimi i trurit - tjeter problem, nje shtet qe nuk i mban kokat e veta!

Kriza elektorale (politika) - kjo eshte ajo qe me shqeteson me shume. Nje shtet pa nje grup pune te mire nuk arrin asnje rezultat!



Mendoj qe keto jane me shqetesuesit, pastaj vijn te tjerat si pasoje e mungeses te ketyre te cituara me siper.*

----------


## MaDaBeR

Pershendetje!

Une jam Besi dhe deshiroj te pergezoj Albon per kete teme me nje rendesi te vecante!
Meqe une ndodhem ne Shqiperi, dhe e njoh me nga afer realitetin po jap mendimin dhe une mendimin tim per problemet kryesore!

1- Krimi i Organizuar eshte nje nder problemet kryesore ne Shqiperi qe ka leshuar thelle rrenjet e veta edhe ne hierarkite me te larta te Shtetit Shqiptar.

2- Korrupsioni eshte nje tjeter problem shume serioz i cili me gjithe masat e ashpra te marra ne ajke, vazhdon te jete ne nivele teper te larta ne shtresat e uleta te shoqerise dhe po demton cdo dite e me teper te gjithe qytetaret Shqiptar    .

3- Emigrimi i trurit eshte prape nje problem shume serioz, sepse une si student shikoj cdo dite te rinj Shqiptar qe mbarojne fakultetin ne Shqiperi me rezultate te larta dhe emigrojne neper vende te ndryshme te botes. Edhe ky eshte nje problem qe duhet parandaluar sa me shpejt sepse e ardhmja e ketij vendi jane pikerisht kjo shtrese e shoqerise, pa te cilen nuk do mund te menjanohen edhe problemet e siperpermendura.

Me respekt Besi

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Gunnar

Korrupsioni padyshim
Sherbimi mjekesor
Arsimimi , brezi i ri ka marre per kot fare

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## mitjuk

Pershendetje

Pershendetje naqe dhe te pergezoj per nje teme te tille qe ka nje rendesi te vecante.  Te gjitha paragrafet ndollin ne shoqerine tone por per mendimin tim  me te perhapura jane 


-------------Korrupsioni ---------------

-------------Shërbimi mjekësor ------

-------------Emigrimi i trurit ----------
por une votova per kete te fundit-------------Emigrimi i trurit ----------
meqenese mendoj se eshte me i perhapur  ku shqiptaret cdo dite e me shume mendojne per tu larguar nga  SHQIPERIA  per nje jete me te mire

respekte

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Sabriu

Lufta dhe përpjekjet kundër HELENIZIMIT dhe të SERBIZIMIT

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## km92

Mendimi im eshte  *Korrupsioni*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Julie

Pershendetje te gjitheve, 

Votova per :

*Korrupsioni
Emigrimi i trurit 
Furnizimi me ujë/energji 
Shërbimi mjekësor* 



Julie

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Cimo

Une votova per te gjithe keta pervec se : Te drejtat e njeriut ...Per mua s'eshte e logjikshme kjo pasi Shqiperia ska probleme ne kete sfere .

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## alban_alb

PERSHENDETJE ALBO
Mire do ishte qe sondazhin ta beje ne menyre te kundert:d.m.th.
A KA GJE QE FUNKSIONON NE SHQIPERI? 
Dhe te jepje dy opzione PO ose JO .
Sepse te gjitha opzionet qe ke zgjedhur per pergjigje ne sondazhin e mesiperm jane njera me keq se tjetra , sdi ke te lesh e ke te zgjedhesh
Nese te intereson, mendimi im eshte ky;
NE SHQIPERI DHE E THEM ME KEQARDHJE , NUK FUNKSIONON ASGJE.
Pershendetje

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## iliria e para

Korrupsioni ndikon negativisht ne te gjithe shoqrine dhe lamite. Eshte si ajo loja e dominos, qe i rrezon te gjithe tjerat.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Era1

Me pelqeu kjo teme.

Duke u nisur nga mundesite qe mund te zgjidhnim ne votim per mua ishte pak e veshtire te zgjidhja sepse çdo obsion ishte i rendesishm per jeten shqiptare dhe une personalisht votova per tre mundesi:
Korrupsioni
Prona private
Emigrimi i trurit 
por faktikisht duhet te votoja per me shume si per mungesen e infrastruktures , te drjetave te njeriut etj.
Te gjitha per mendimin tim jane te rendesishme dhe diferenca e tyre ne rendesi eshte aq e vogel saqe une personalisht nuk e dalloj dot.
Edhe pse duken si probleme te shkeputura nga njeri- tjetri ato praktikisht jane nje zinxhir ku çdo problem eshte hallka e tij.
Gjithsesi zgjidhjet nuk behen dot tek te gjitha njekohesisht por duhen zgjidhur te parat ato qe prekin me thelle njerzit ne nje mase me te madhe.
Per mendimin tim fillimisht duhet zgjidhur KORRUPSIONI i cili prek direkt te gjithe shoqerine sepse te gjithe e ndiejne kur ju duhet te paguajne per çdo veprim apo mardhenie qe duhet te krijojne me zyrat dhe institucionet shteterore.
Zgjidhja e ketij problemi rrit besimin e njerzve tek shteti si dhe i bene ata me aktiv ne shoqeri pra ata nuk jane me indiferent ndaj halleve te tyre.
Gjithmone sipas mendimit tim , paralel me zgjidhjen e KORRUPSIONIT duhet te zgjidhet dhe problemi i PRONES PRIVATE i cili eshte nyja kyçe qe shoqeria te eci perpara.Pa kthyer pronen tek pronari nuk ka zhvillim, duhet hequr dore nga shtetezimet alla komuniste dhe nga Reformat Agrare apo nga dhunimet e pronave.Ne boten e civlizuar dhe qe e ka te shenjte pronen private as nje gjethe te thare qe bie ne toke nuk e prek dot nese  eshte ne pronen e dikujt tjeter e jo si tek ne qe te ndertosh mbi pronen e dikujt biles te krijosh dhe biznese dhe pronari i vertete te mos perfitoje asgje por te dali si dytesor.
Si problem te trete une kam vendosur EMIGRIMIN E TRURIT dhe mendoj se duke zgjidhur shume nga problemet e tjera kjo plage e kesaj kohe vetzgjidhet dmth eshte si nje problem qe zgjidhet nga vete rrjedha e gjerave.
Nuk kane pse te ikin me intelektualet dhe te rinjte qe studiojne jashte, s'kane pse te mos kthehen me nese ketu nuk do kete korrupsion , kur do jene te siugurt qe gjithçka qe ata do krijojne (si prone ) do jete e mbrojtur dhe e pacenueshme, kur te drejtat e njeriut nuk do cenohen e cila per mua nenkupton respekt total te kontratave te punes , te niveleve te pagave , te te drejtes se arsimit etj.
Si perfundim mund te them se te gjitha problemet zgjidhen nese do shmangim pasionet politike ne drejtimin e shtetit dhe nese te gjithe do jemi te pergjegjshem qe te japim sadopak nga vetja ne sherbim te asaj qe duhet te vi neser.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Lioness

Ky eshte nje nga sondazhet me te rendesishem qe eshte hapur ne forum, dhe mendoj qe duhet diskutuar gjeresisht.  Ne fund te fundit ky eshte forum shqiptar, ku problematika shqiptare duhet te kete prioritet.

Korrupsioni eshte nje gangrene qe po ha shoqerine shqiptare, eshte pasqyrim i mos-konsolidimit te entiteteve institucionale, si rrjedhoje e nje mangesie historike, shekullore ne formimin e institucionit me kryesor "shteti." 
Zgjodha gjithashtu krimin e organizuar (ku aty perfshihen edhe opsione te tjera te sondazhit, si trafiku i droges/njerezve, prostitucioni etj.)

Mungesa e zhvillimit te infrastruktures (rrugeve etj) perben nje problem serioz sepse terthorazi ndikon ne mungesen e investimeve te huaja (gjejne nje terren te papershtatshem ne Shqiperi.)  Investimet e huaja (IH) jane gjithashtu shume te rendesishme, jetike ne zhvillimin ekonomik te vendit.  Kur flas per IH u referohem atyre me tender te hapur e jo pazarlleqeve qe jane bere deri tani.  Nje aspekt negativ qe ndikon gjithashtu ne mungesen e IH eshte dhe problemi i ceshtjes se prones private (nje nga opsionet qe votova) qe nuk po merr nje zgjidhje perfundimtare.

Me ne fund, por jo me pak rendesi, votova per Emigrimin e Trurit, problem endemik jo vetem i Shqiperise, por i shume vendeve ne zhvillim.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## mario_kingu

te tera qe ishin pe rte votuar i mungojn shqiperis ca doni me

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## MiLaNiStE

Krimi i organizuar  
Korrupsioni 	
Prostitucioni 		
Shërbimi mjekësor 		
Të drejtat e njeriut 		
Emigrimi i trurit 	
Arsimi i fëmijëve

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Zemrushja

Per sa kohe kam qene ne shqiperi..Evidenti me i rendesishem dhe qe bie me shume ne pah ka qene Korrupsioni...Korrupsion ne shkolle, pune, ne jeten e perditshme, politikanet etj..

Te drejtat e studenteve shqiptare duke i krahasuar me keto ku jam tani..jane ne nje nivel shume te ulet..

Vendstrehimi...Edhe kjo nje evident qe ka gllaberuar gjithe Shoqerine shqiptare...Rogat e ulta..jetesa e ulet..dhe cmimet e shpive shume te larta..nuk iu jep mundesine njerezve te thjeshte te kene nje shpi te tyren ne te ardhmen..( flas per ata qe jetojne me qira ne keto kohe)

pothuajse te gjitha pikat me lart..jane te perfshira ne jetesen e shqiptareve...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dara

Mendimi im ne lidhje me problemet kryesore ne Shqiperi nuk eshte edhe shume "egzakt" apo "realist" pasi eshte bere nje kohe e gjate nga hera e fundit qe kam jetuar atje. Duke i besuar kujteses, problemet kryesore qe mendoj se egzistojne ne shoqerine Shqipetare jane:

Emigrimi i Trurit
Furnizimi me uje/drita
Strehimi
Sherbimi Mjekesor
Arsimi

Per sa i perket epidemise Korrupsion dhe viruseve te tjera si: Krimi i organizuar, Prostitucioni, Trafiku i njerezve, jane te pa-evitueshme ne nje shoqeri "Demokratike". Shoqeria Shqipetare eshte si pune e nje femije 3-vjecar te cilit i ofrohet bota dhe kerkon madje me kembengulje qe cdo gje te jete e tija. Vetem me kohen e kupton se...nuk mbahen dy kunguj ne nje sqetull. Pra, ne lidhje me semundjet e siper-permendura, antibiotik per to nuk ka. E para, sepse nuk mund te sherohet jo vetem Shqiperia, por cdo shoqeri njerezore, dhe e dyta, me e rendesishme, nuk kerkohet mjekim per to, pasi nje sherim i plote do te rezultoje ne barazi te shoqerise. Dhe kjo e fundit ne nje "Kulture Demokratike" nuk eshte e pranueshme. Eshte e domozdoshme egzistenca e klasave.  :sarkastik:  

*Hajde se me mire do behet, se me keq ska ku veje!*

Ndersa persa i perket *Prioriteteve te mija*:

Nga bisedad me miq, kolege dhe njerez rastesisht te njohur, kam vene re, ashtu si une, dicka ju mungon ne jete. Jetet tona ( po perfshij shumicen), jane te mbushura me punera, pergjegjesi mbi shpatulla dhe me shume premtime te mbajtura, te thyera apo te lena ne kohe. Gjithe ky informacion i hedhur tek ne, e ben gjithnje e me te veshtire "shikimin drejt pririteteve tona", behet gjithnje e me e veshtire te dallosh ate "zerin e zemres, koshiences apo ndergjegjes tende" qe mundohet te sfidoje trafikun e informacioneve qe paraqiten cdo seconde, cdo minute e cdo dite. 
Ne plan te pare duket sikur secili eshte ne dijeni te asaj qe kerkon, por "rruga e kerkimit" nuk eshte aq e lehte sa duket ne fillim. Personalisht mendoj qe menyra me e mire per te "gjetur vetveten" (pasi prioritetet e gjithsecilit jane ato qe formulojne edhe percaktojne "pak a shume" nje individ) eshte duke i dhene kohe vetes. Kuptimi i kesaj te fundit qendron tek "koha e mjaftueshme qe dikush i dedikon vetes se tija". Me kete te thene, prioritet e mia (nga zero deri tek 5) :

Une--5
Familja--2
Shendeti dhe mireqenia--5
Shoqeria--2
Pavarsi ekonomike--5
Profesion i qendrueshem dhe i deshirueshem--5 
Udhetimet--5
Lidhja Romantike--3
Te qenurit Alturist--0


...Por nga ana tjeter: "...*the life of man is solitary, poor, nasty, brutish, and short*..." (ndryshuar pak nga thenia origjinale dhe konteksti qe e ka perdorur Hobbes).

----------


## fejer_nagy

Problemi kryesor me te cilin perballet shoqeria shqiptare eshte padyshim mungesa e identitetit. Kjo mungese e identitetit ka bere qe ne shtetin shqiptar te kete me shume albanofone sesa shqiptar .....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ooooo

Problemi kryesor i shoqerise shqiptare per mendimin tim eshte mungesa e patriotizmit nga vendasit dmth nga shqiptaret qe jetojne brenda, dhe si pasoje (jo vetem e kesaj sepse arsyet jane me komplekse) emigrimi i trurit.
Duke ikur inteligjenca e mirefillte, eshte normale qe plehrat qe ngelen "mbrapa" te mund te ndjekin politiken qe ndiket sot e 15 vjete e si pasoje te kemi gjithe problemet qe pershkruhen me siper te cilat per mua jane te njevleftshme.
Asnje fushe nuk funksionon ne menyren e duhur. Nga ta filloj nga universitetet qe kane nivel zero, nga petagoget qe "shesin" nota , nga tregetia qe eshte mizerie, nga instituciotet shteterore mbrenda e jashte vendit (ambasadat) qe te kujtojne se sa komb mospames jemi???? 
Per fat te keq mendoj qe shqiptaret behen patriote vetem kur jane jashte , e dhe atehere vetem ne ide, nuk kam degjuar apo lexuar per ndonje organizate qe te funksionoj pro te drejtave te Shqiperise i shqipetareve

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ATMAN

*problemet e shqiperise jane sa malet e larta ,aq te larta jane keto male me probleme saqe po puthin qiellin* 
sipas meje shkurtimisht problemet jane keto:

-ambienti ose ekologjia

-gjendja e burgjeve 

-bashkepunimi i shoqerise shqiptare

-mos-bindja civile 

-gjendja e femres shqiptare

-ekonomia

-edukimi 

-problemi i taksave ,dhe i te ardhurave 

-drejtesia sociale 

-punesimi i njerzve

-problemi leadership,ose klasa politike

-mafia shqiptare

-politika demografike

-problemi i shkences

-spiritualiteti(jo religjioni) i shoqerise shqiptare eshte nje tjeter problem i madh 

kaq kisha per sonte ,neser do flas me shume ,naten e mire te gjitheve

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

